# egg share ivf start on saturday...:)



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hi all

im very excited to be on the ivf rollercoaster yet again....

fingers and toes crossed for my recipients and ourselves...hopefully our wee dreams come true!!xx


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

best of luck sending u lots of positive energy!!!! 

xx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

thank you sooo much

the very same to yourself!!xx


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Best of luck to you 

xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

icsi

How did you get on hun?

Jillyhen


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

thanks guys for all your support!!means alot xx

jillyhen,

got on great thanks,started down reg on saturday past there,have already been feeling the effects regarding being tired ect n a little extra thirsty   mind u i have an exscuse now so i have been extra lasy regarding the cooking and housework chores lol.... i think dp is gona to be givin me a tellin off soon lol bit of   hehehe..

wat about yous pair,i no your wee review went well enuff as it could be but r yas any wiser with dates as to wen yas are starting again or what yas are for doing next??its all very mind boggling aint it   x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Happy days icsi

I have planning appointment 15th May so not sure when i will start dr..

Starting to feel a bit apprehensive and trying to get weight off..

Jillyhen


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

aww thats great thats yas are on the go again so quick.... sims in dublin told me before that it was highly recommendable to go again after  getting a bfp as soon as ya could so hopefully this is your time!!

defintly wouldnt worry so much about your weight,i no its a nightmare and im one to talk,but its all the injections ect that defintly bloat us out a good bit more... ok well thats what im blaming it on lol,not the fact that my cupboard is full of get fat food   ill hada raid the half of it....

loadsa good luck for ya anyway missus x


----------

